
Poker pros are getting hacked through SMS 2FA - jack_pp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8hhCYySlcg
======
jack_pp
I thought it was news worthy because the video mentioned that after players
reported the incident to Verizon the hackers hijacked their phone number again
using the same method so clearly phone providers are being very slack about
their security.

